# Hand carved walking canes (not like you think)



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

IF anyone that makes knives would be interested I would love to work up a deal and make a trade, one of my canes for a hand made knife. I would want a working knife, I do not own anything that doesnt get put to work. I would love a good skinner or something along those lines. If you are interested let me know. A pic of the type canes I can and do carve.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Another one:


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2010)

Those are really unique.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 10, 2010)

That Coral snake stick is fantastic.  Did you carve that out of one piece of wood?


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes it is one solid piece. If you look at it upside down you can tell the part of the snakes that hang off are limbs. I just drew out the snakes and incorporated the limb to be part of the snakes. this year was the first time I have enter a National Fair but I entered Perry and won a Second and a Thrid place ribbon. Not too bad for my first showing other than local county fairs. Thanks for the kind words guys!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 10, 2010)

Man those are as slick as it gets!  Great job!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks HG!!


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it just me (possible I don't just wear glasses cause they make me look cool  ) but I see Red and Yellow "Kill a fellow" and "Red and Black friend of Jack " on the same stick right.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 10, 2010)

YOGIGATOR said:


> Is it just me (possible I don't just wear glasses cause they make me look cool  ) but I see Red and Yellow "Kill a fellow" and "Red and Black friend of Jack " on the same stick right.


Good eyes!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW , how cool is that . Awesome work .


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes by golly you do see both. There is two snakes on that stick. I had it in Perry and had named it "MIMICS" there is a coral and a scarlet kiing both on there.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Ill try and find a pic of it without the ribbons so you can see both completely.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok I do not have another full length pic of that stick at work with me but here is another with two on it. Everyone should reconize these two!!


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Feb 10, 2010)

Very Cool .What kind of wood do you carve from.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful work!!!!!!!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Most all of the ones I do I do in Poplar either yellow or tulip. I use it for two reasons. 1) it dries light so if you really wanted to walk with it you could without feeling like you were dragging a club.
2) It is easy to carve and is not prone to cracking. 
Little more detail about them. each scale I do one at a time, I make my own eyes so They can be nature correct, scale pattern and paint scheme is as close as I can get it to the real thing.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice Job..... shows alot of "craftsmanship"and "artistry".


----------



## bg7m (Feb 11, 2010)

One stick of wood?  Man that is amazing.  Beautiful work sir!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 11, 2010)

very very nice .....


----------



## badkarma (Feb 11, 2010)

how big around are the sticks when you start vs when you finish.  With the bodies of the snake the original limb must have been pretty good sized.  Beautiful work.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Feb 11, 2010)

Very impressive!!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes they are a good size, usually around 3 1/2 to 4 inches in diameter. With the part of the snake hanging off being a limb I was able to draw the snake into. Kinda hard to explain. Ill try and post some in the works pics later. Again thanks for ALL the kind words.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2010)

i've never seen anything like that before, thats freaking COOL!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 11, 2010)

great artistry!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 11, 2010)

I was going to inquire about just buying a cane.. But those give me the willies.. Excellent art... but I hate snakes....


----------



## Hawk9807 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice walking sticks.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2010)

The more I look at those things, the more I like em!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 11, 2010)

dbodkin said:


> I was going to inquire about just buying a cane.. But those give me the willies.. Excellent art... but I hate snakes....



Thanks guys.....It is comments like that, that is the ultimate compliment. Again thanks guys. And yes I do sell them from time to time. You can message me and I can let you know about what they run.


----------



## marknga (Feb 11, 2010)

Too cool. 
There are some mighty talented folks here on Woody's and you sir are one of em. 
Y'all are amazing.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome work!!!!!!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 11, 2010)

marknga said:


> Too cool.
> There are some mighty talented folks here on Woody's and you sir are one of em.
> Y'all are amazing.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never seen anything like these either.  Amazing skills and imagination you have.


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 17, 2010)

*wow*


----------



## EON (Feb 17, 2010)

Man those are some extremly cool canes.  WOW!


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## Necedah (Feb 17, 2010)

That is really some kinda different. 
Beautiful! 

Dave


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, it is about time to get started on a couple to take to Perry again this year. Not stopping until I get first!! Second and third I am NOT complaining but I want a first place!! Again thanks guys!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 27, 2010)

Thomas.  Those things are awesome.  Wouldn't want one in my house, because it would scare the snot of me everytime I saw it, but they're absolutely beautiful.  I would love to see a step-by-step slide show from start to finish, including how you select trees to carve from.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 27, 2010)

You know Eddy, at one time I had a web site and I had pics up from start to finish. I got toooo busy and took the web site down. It is no longer a hobby nor fun when it is keeping you busy!!
I will look and see if I still have those pics and maybe make a new post and show how I do them. It blows peoples mind when they see how big the sticks/logs are when I start. More so when they find out I do it all by hand. I use the ole mallet and gouges to do it.
Thanks to EVERYONE for the compliments!!


----------



## cobra97 (May 30, 2010)

Those are great. Reminds me of Horace Kephart's story about the Snake Stick Man in "Our Southern Highlanders". 

Terry


----------



## Holton (May 30, 2010)

Wow very good work!


----------



## Slingblade (May 30, 2010)

That copperhead is fixing to have a really bad day.  Great work!


----------



## carver (May 31, 2010)

crazy cool


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2010)

I got to have one like that diamondback!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2010)

em thanks is AWESOME


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2010)

Somebody make this man a knife


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jun 9, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> That Coral snake stick is fantastic.  Did you carve that out of one piece of wood?



  I just went back and took a good look at that one and if I'm not badly mistaken, one of the snakes is a coral snake likeness (top) and the other is a scarlet king snake likeness(bottom). If I'm wrong sorry, but I think thats what I was seeing. Very nice looking "sticks" either way. Very nice coloring, bands on the different snakes look like they are the correct sizes specific to the different snakes even!


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Jun 9, 2010)

...OOPS! I guess if I had read farther down I would have seen where someone beat me to the "2" snakes post. Anyway it sure is nice to look at. 

The little scarlet king looks exactly like one I caught in the front of the house the other night. First one I have seen in years.

Keep up the good work! BK.


----------

